# international schools around gandia



## andreachud (May 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for some info re. international schools around Gandia. If anyone has any experience re. schooling in and around this area and what the best options for schools are. Also any mums living around the area, what is your experience of the gandia area for children ?:confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hello,
Look at the useful links sticky. There's a whole loads of links to education there (post 3 I think)


----------

